# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Este e Central 2012)



## Vince (4 Jan 2012 às 19:26)

Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica de 2012 nas regiões do Pacífico Leste e Pacífico Central.
A época oficial decorre de 15 de Maio a 30 de Novembro no Pacífico Leste e é monitorizada pelo NHC em Miami em simultâneo com o Atlântico, e no Pacífico Central decorre de 1 de Junho a 30 de Novembro e é monitorizada pelo CPHC em Honolulu.









*Trajectos (1980-2005)*









*Nomes (Leste):*
Aletta
Bud
Carlotta
Daniel
Emilia
Fabio
Gilma
Hector
Ileana
John
Kristy
Lane
Miriam
Norman
Olivia
Paul
Rosa
Sergio
Tara
Vicente
Willa
Xavier
Yolanda
Zeke

*Nomes (Central):*

Pewa
Unala
Wali
Ana



*Links úteis*

- NHC
- NRL
- CPHC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2012 às 00:00)

Furacão Bud categoria 3


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 23:49)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2012)*

** * * Atualização * * *​*


> ZCZC MIATWOEP ALL TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL 1100 AM PDT MON SEP 10 2012 FOR THE EASTERN NORTH PACIFIC...EAST OF 140 DEGREES WEST LONGITUDE.. 1. CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS ASSOCIATED WITH AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE LOCATED A FEW HUNDRED MILES SOUTH-SOUTHEAST OF ACAPULCO MEXICO REMAIN DISORGANIZED. HOWEVER...ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS REMAIN CONDUCIVE FOR DEVELOPMENT...AND A TROPICAL DEPRESSION COULD FORM WITHIN A COUPLE OF DAYS. THIS SYSTEM HAS A MEDIUM CHANCE...50 PERCENT...OF BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES WEST-NORTHWESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH. ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS. $$ FORECASTER KIMBERLAIN NNNN


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2012 às 17:02)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2012)*

** * * Atualização * * **​


> ZCZC MIATWOEP ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> 
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> ...




A possibilidade de vir a tornar-se um tufão é de 60%.


----------



## rozzo (11 Set 2012 às 18:36)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2012)*



Afgdr disse:


> A possibilidade de vir a tornar-se um tufão é de 60%.



Furacão, estamos a falar do Pacífico Este, e não Oeste.
No Pacífico Este, tal como no Atlântico, a denominação deste tipo de sistemas é Furacão.

(Daí a mudança de tópico)


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2012 às 18:55)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2012)*



rozzo disse:


> Furacão, estamos a falar do Pacífico Este, e não Oeste.
> No Pacífico Este, tal como no Atlântico, a denominação deste tipo de sistemas é Furacão.
> 
> (Daí a mudança de tópico)



Obrigado pelo alerta. Como só tenho lido Pacífico eu tenho colocado aí... Que cabeça... realmente !!


----------



## Afgdr (12 Set 2012 às 19:02)

** * * Atualização * * **


----------



## Afgdr (13 Set 2012 às 12:08)

Parece que já se formou a 11ª Tempestade Tropical do Pacífico (Este). O Kristy


----------



## Afgdr (14 Set 2012 às 01:34)

** * * Atualização * * *​*


----------

